

ReferenceBot: designed in 1 hr, built in 1 week - secret
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/referencebot_social_networking_for_headhunters.php

======
dxjones
When a person writes a reference letter, it is supposed to include both
strengths and weakness of the job candidate. This is sensitive information
that is necessarily sent directly to the intended recipient.

If you require the letter to go through an unknown / untrusted third party on
the Internet, the person writing the letter will necessarily water down their
criticisms for fear of the letter being seen by unintended eyes, and for fear
of liability.

Going through a third party may increase convenience, but it decreases the
actual value of the reference.

